# Herpatoligist Money ?



## MMP97 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, how much money would a herpatoligist make a year ?... Because thats what I wanna be when I grow up .. And I wanna know "Will I be making enough money?"

Not To Be Rude Though..

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Duke (Jan 4, 2010)

Define herpetologist.
Do you want to work in a museum, or be a reptile vet? Would you like to buy rare species and breed them for money, or would you like to be involved in field studies for a university?

You're probably looking at a biology/natural science degree at a minimum. You can do a tafe course for a vet assistant, and hope to get a job with a reptile specialist.

It all depends on what you want to do exactly.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 4, 2010)

Certain areas of the animal industry earn different amounts. You will get more money working in a pet shop (up to $22 an hour) than you will working in a vet clinic (maybe $18 an hour). You will earn enough money to get by, but for some people it’s more about the passion than the money. When I say that I don’t mean you are looking at it for the money, but a lot of people think you do actually earn quite a lot working with animals when in actual fact it’s a rather average amount.
It’s not a rude question at all, it’s better to start looking into your future now!


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 4, 2010)

Researchers, that's where the money is, I have seen them around here, driving their porshe cayenne's, weilding their solid gold snake hooks.... 
But in all seriousness, it is a good idea to scout out any career path you might want to take, while you are young. But understand that there are a lot of private keepers and hobby herpotologists/herpoculturists, who treat it as a hobby (outside of their daily work) and live nicely with a supplemented income....


----------



## Weezer (Jan 4, 2010)

How can you say that you are readyt o commit to a lifetime in a career when you have not even researched the job itself ? 

What does your "herpetologist" do for a living ? I am intrigued...

Does she study snakes ? What for ? behavioural issues, an oedipus complex, do you plan on counselling orphaned snakes, or making doco's or cleaning cages at taronga Park or breeding them for human body part replacement...there are just so many avenues oh i'm getting dizzy weeeeeeheeeeee !!!!!

please tell us more of this career you speak of.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 4, 2010)

Weezer said:


> How can you say that you are readyt o commit to a lifetime in a career when you have not even researched the job itself ?
> 
> What does your "herpetologist" do for a living ? I am intrigued...
> 
> ...


He is a kid give him a break


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 4, 2010)

Weezer said:


> What does your "herpetologist" do for a living ? I am intrigued...



It's hepatologist, and they study livers, gall bladders and whatnot.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2010)

MMP97 said:


> Hi, how much money would a herpatoligist make a year ?... Because thats what I wanna be when I grow up .. And I wanna know "Will I be making enough money?"
> 
> Not To Be Rude Though..
> 
> Thanks, Tom



Hi Tom,

Working in science usually means a lot of work and very little money. You do it for the love of it, not the money. If you're serious about it you'll make enough money to get by, but you probably won't be rich.

Cheers,

Sdaji


----------



## MMP97 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, And Sdaji I wont to work with Reptiles because I love them and Weezer, dude im 13 im not looking for a job yet .. lol .. i just wanted to know. when Im older will I be alright ( money wise ) to live or will i need to have a home breeding buisness aswell ...??...


Thanks, Tom


----------



## MMP97 (Jan 4, 2010)

But I dont want to breed or handle vemous snakes


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 4, 2010)

Become a professor at a university and you'll earn about $80,000 to $100,000 a year. Become an environmental consultant and you can earn a similar amount. Become a loveable, ocker documentarian and you could earn up to $500,000,000 a year.

Become a research assistant and earn $50,000 a year. Become a zoo keeper and you can earn $40,000 a year. Become a PhD student and earn $20,000 a year. Drive trucks in a mine and you can earn $120,000 a year.


Stewart


----------



## MMP97 (Jan 4, 2010)

what does a environmentsl consultant


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 4, 2010)

MMP97 said:


> what does a environmentsl consultant



A wide range of things, but the activity most up your alley (I assume) would be doing fauna surveys in areas of proposed developments (e.g., mine sites, new housing developments).


Stewart


----------



## Jungletrans (Jan 4, 2010)

Choose a well paid career or trade and keep the reptiles as a hobby . Do a course if you want but remember the work pays for the hobby and the hobby keeps you sane so you can work .


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 4, 2010)

Weezer said:


> How can you say that you are readyt o commit to a lifetime in a career when you have not even researched the job itself ?
> 
> What does your "herpetologist" do for a living ? I am intrigued...
> 
> Does she study snakes ? What for ? behavioural issues, an oedipus complex,...



I think you might be onto something. It kind off explains why inbreeding is so common.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 4, 2010)

Weezer said:


> How can you say that you are readyt o commit to a lifetime in a career when you have not even researched the job itself ?



He's researching it now.


Stewart


----------



## MMP97 (Jan 4, 2010)

who is ?


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 4, 2010)

MMP97 said:


> Thanks everyone, And Sdaji I wont to work with Reptiles because I love them and Weezer, dude im 13 im not looking for a job yet .. lol .. i just wanted to know. when Im older will I be alright ( money wise ) to live or will i need to have a home breeding buisness aswell ...??...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tom



its not about the money its about what you love to do
people that are rep vets arnt vets because its good money they do it through there love of reptiles and what you want to do for the rest of your life,

some people do it for money but there the ones that normally hate there jobs =)
i was looking for apprenticeships and was offered a butchers apprenticeship but thats not what i want to do with the rest of my life im set on diesel mechanics but its a long and hard work to get to the point where you have a spot because there are people out there that are more qualified than you. 
and 13 is a great chance to start looking around for jobs go to 
police station of fire department and ask around when your 15 you start doing work experience. so take the 2 years you have and look for something that you love and will do for the rest of your life. 

and don't let anyone change it if you want it go for it.

hope i helped and good luck on finding your dream job.


----------



## MMP97 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Man, I love Reptiles and I wont to work with them the rest of my life ..... If I make it, Its because of you.. you set me on the right track and I thank youu for that !


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 5, 2010)

At your age I was dead set on studying marine biology or herpetology as they are both passions of mine. However I ended up with environmental engineering (2 more years to go). Basically decided to keep my hobbies as my hobbies. Also if you do go ahead and study at uni if you do a year of herpetology and decide it's not for you depending on how well you've done you can always look into switching into a different course. 

Andrew


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 5, 2010)

MMP97 said:


> Thanks Man, I love Reptiles and I wont to work with them the rest of my life ..... If I make it, Its because of you.. you set me on the right track and I thank youu for that !



no problems man always willing to give some more advice.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 5, 2010)

Animals mean absolutely everything to me, and I didn't want to work in any other 'area'. Unfortunately, there aren't that many high paying jobs in this area, but it doesn't phase me- so long as I have enough money to get by comfortable (I don't need a mansion, I don't need a ferarri lol) I'm happy. 

Do what you really want to, and what will make you happy- theres no point going out and getting a high paid job if you hate every second of your time at work, even if it funds your reptile collection etc. If you enjoy your work, you'll be happier 

Also, as others have said- go out now and get as much experience as you can. Most things to do with animals requires a lot of trust, so if you get in now and show that your willing to work, your willing to learn, and show that you are trustworthy, it will most certainly be a step in the right direction! It also opens up more career opportunities for you (e.g. I think Aus. zoo gets a lot of their new employee's from volunteers that have shown they were hard working and dedicated)

Goodluck


----------



## horto28 (Jan 5, 2010)

stick to ya guns mate! if ya start uni STAY there, too many of my mates started and dropped out its not funny!!!! i fall into the catergory of "ones that hate their job" i make a reasonable living but id trade it for a good job i love. Nothing is more painful than getting up every day to go to a job you dont enjoy! Stick to uni, whatever the field, its only 4,5 or 6 years a very small percentage to live happy for the rest of ya years


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 5, 2010)

horto28 said:


> stick to ya guns mate! if ya start uni STAY there, too many of my mates started and dropped out its not funny!!!! i fall into the catergory of "ones that hate their job" i make a reasonable living but id trade it for a good job i love. Nothing is more painful than getting up every day to go to a job you dont enjoy! Stick to uni, whatever the field, its only 4,5 or 6 years a very small percentage to live happy for the rest of ya years



but the down side is the money you have to pay back after it.

but get a high paying job like layer something round that area you will pay it of in no time.

but stick to what you want to do don't let anyone change your mind or stop you.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not that bad, really.... It sounds it, but its not  My course costs about $3700 a semester (so $7400 a year) just for being enrolled in my subjects- this is a 5yr course, and I've just finished my 3rd year. So, I currently owe something like $22,200 so far, and by the time I finish that will be $37,000  Its a lot of money, but you only start to pay it back, slowly, after you reach a certain income threshold, and then it just comes out of your pay at a certain rate, depending on your income. So, its not _really_ as daunting as it seems. Most courses are cheaper than mine too, I think. 

For me it will be well worth it to have a job I'll love  As said above, don't let anyone change your mind for you- let them give their opinions and advice, but _you_ need to think it all over, evaluate it all, and come to your own decision. Other peoples opinions and advice can be helpful to weigh up your options, just don't feel as though you have to do exactly as they say. IF however you say, start a uni course, finish the first year and decide its not for you- by all means, change. Everyone changes as they go, you may discover its not what you thought it was, or may find a different area or pathway you may want to follow.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know a lot of people that went to uni and couldn't get work in there desired field and then the work they could get was under payed and then they find themselves in there mid 20s with low payed jobs and uni bills to pay off while a lot of blokes I know left school at 15 - 16 and have already payed of half there house by the time the others have finished uni. Follow your dreams but make sure to take a look through the other doorways on the journey there.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Starting now will give you more opportunity in the future. You don’t have to know what you want to do exactly but if you have an idea of the area (i.e. something with reptiles), then you can begin to gain knowledge. At 13 there aren’t too many opportunities to get out and do stuff, but start researching reptiles on your own so you have your OWN knowledge. You can get a tonne of qualifications, but it’s the personal knowledge you have that will show your passion.
In my life I’ve gone through a range of things I’ve wanted to do, I’ve wanted to be a farmer, a conservationist, a wildlife researcher, a vet... Your ideas may change over time but that is totally fine. I have been told by people ‘you won’t get work in that area, it’s impossible because everyone wants to do it’. Well first of all, no it’s not impossible or that area of work would not exist. Second of all, people can feel free to keep that negative attitude because the more people who think like that and give up, the more opportunities there will be for me.

Bare in mind that working with animals is not all working with animals, there is a lot of boring stuff as well, when you start studying you will see that. When I began studying a few years ago, we originally had 30 people in the class, at the end of the year there was 14 people left.

You could and gain some knowledge now and try too get a job in a pet shop when you are about 17, although it may not the exact area you want to work, having any sort of job in the animal industry will better qualify you for what you do want to do. And at 17, you will earn less in a pet shop than you will when you are over 21, so employees are sometimes more eager to hire. Then from there you can start with a tafe course and end up at uni. Also do volunteer work as well, you need to have experience to have the opportunity to study, it is extremely competitive so you need to fight for the position. 
Starting early is the best opportunity, I started out when I was 9 years old, and I kept volunteering and studying to gain experience and knowledge. You NEVER know what will come of it, when I was 20 I got sponsored to go to California for a month to do environmental volunteering- salmon habitat restoration, fire track work, etc., my flights, food, accommodation and transport all paid for. All because I stuck to it. There are SO many places you can start, even if it’s not in the exact area, certain fields can relate, i.e. if you wanted to work with reptiles in the wild then environmental knowledge will be good.

And remember- STAY IN SCHOOL!

*end lecture*


----------



## FAY (Jan 5, 2010)

Very few people get to have a job that they really love.
I hate mine( actually don't mind the job, just the people that you have to deal with)....but on that note, it pays the bills and funds what I really love.
I personally just love looking after my own animals.I know working in a zoo if someone didn't treat an animal as well as I did I would get pretty annoyed.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 5, 2010)

Working with reptiles is such a large area and the money varies depending on what you do. You can work on crocodile farms as a farm hand, do displays and demonstrations, research, own a pet store, all of it will vary in terms of job satisfaction and degree to which you work with the animals.

As mentioned there is more to working with reptiles that the fun stuff, we spend about 2 days a week just cleaning, then there is feeding and culling food, paper work can be ridiculous. Sometimes it is better to get into a related field such as field ecology or environmental science, you will still get exposure to reptiles but you can keep the rest as a profitable hobby where you breed and sell reptiles.

As the owner of a reptile based business I do not always look for people with letters after their name, degrees or other titles, but I also look at the character of the person, their drive, motivation and willingness to learn. By starting your research now you are showing the type of drive we are looking for in our staff. PM me for more specific details if you wish!


----------



## MMP97 (Jan 5, 2010)

Okaay If I own a pet store .. how much a year ?...enough to survive ??


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 5, 2010)

depends on a lot of factors... location....what will the store specialize in. 

i am good friends with a reptile and fish shop owner here in Newcastle and he makes a good living but he has good staff and good knowledge and does work long hours.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 5, 2010)

MMP97 said:


> Okaay If I own a pet store .. how much a year ?...enough to survive ??



well that really depends on where you are if your in the country you wont have as much money as a shop in a popular area.

also to open a store you have to do a bissness corse you need to learn how to make profit how to compete and.
what you sell/stock eg.
dogs 
cats 
snakes etc
lizards

if you are selling reptiles you need a license and you need to make sure the other person has a license other wise it a big fine.

before you can make a living out of it you have to pay off the shop front aswell. unless you are renting the front. 

owning a shop is hard work but once you have done all of the hard stuff it becomes a bit easer once you paid of the front you don't need to worry about you shop getting taken off you water electricity and gass you need to pay monthly.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 5, 2010)

You could earn good money owning a pet shop as long as you do it properly, there is a lot of competition in that area. You need to look at what others are selling and what people want and at the same time provide good knowledge. A lot of pet shops are becoming real franchises over recent years and are forgetting that it’s about the animals first, not the money. A lot people want to work in pet shops because you can earn a lot of money, as I said up to $22 an hour.


----------



## MMP97 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeaah I wont to own a pet shops because I love animals.. Reptiles the most.. I dont care about money as much as good homes for animals ...


----------

